# lvm startet nicht mehr, will baselayout-2

## moe

Hi, hab gestern ein paar Updates gemacht, z.B. lvm2 auf 2.02.28-r2, heute morgen musste ich dann den Server wegen einer Elektrorevision ausmachen, und beim Starten fehlen alle Mounts die auf lvm-Volumes liegen. Zum Glueck ist / nicht auf lvm, so kam ich per ssh rauf (hab gerade keinen Monitor dran), hab spasseshalber mal /etc/init.d/lvm restart gemacht, und das bekommen:

```
 * The lvm init-script is written for baselayout-2!

 * Please do not use it with baselayout-1!.
```

Googeln, Foren- und Bugsuche blieb erfolglos, ich habe ein x86-System, und keine Systemkomponenten die auf ~x86 gesetzt sind, zumal baselayout-2 ja sogar noch hardmasked ist..

Ich mach gerade nochmal ein sync und gucke ob da irgendwas nochmal geupdatet wurde, wenn nicht, wie starte ich mein lvm wieder?

Gruss Maurice

edit: also Updates gibst nicht, das System ist komplett up2date, bei /etc/init.d/device-mapper kommt derselbe Fehler, und beim versuch den rcscript per Hand zu starten kommt das:

```
# sh /lib/rcscripts/addons/lvm-start.sh

/lib/rcscripts/addons/lvm-start.sh: line 25: ebegin: command not found

  /dev/mapper/control: stat failed: Too many levels of symbolic links

  /dev/mapper/control: mknod failed: File exists

  Failure to communicate with kernel device-mapper driver.

  /dev/mapper/control: stat failed: Too many levels of symbolic links

  /dev/mapper/control: mknod failed: File exists

  Failure to communicate with kernel device-mapper driver.

/lib/rcscripts/addons/lvm-start.sh: line 36: eend: command not found
```

----------

## moe

So, hab jetzt folgende Downgrades gemacht, und nach einem Neustart waren meine LVM-Volumes wieder da:

```
sys-fs/device-mapper 1.02.22-r5 -> 1.02.19-r1

sys-fs/lvm2 2.02.28-r2 -> 2.02.10
```

Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass es vorher (also jetzt wieder) gar kein lvm-initscript gab, sondern das lvm wohl irgendwie anders gestartet wurde (und jetzt wieder wird). Das macht die Suche nach dem Schuldigen etwas schwieriger, beim Downgrade von device-mapper wurde auch ein initscript überschrieben, das kann ich zwar mit der o.g. Fehlermeldung nicht manuell starten, aber vielleicht passiert ja bei /etc/init.d/local irgendwas damit..

Da ich kein Monitor dran hab, konnte ich leider nicht sehen bei welchem init script vorhin Fehler auftraten..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## weird wonko

Ich hatte wohl gerade das selbe Problem, ein Downgrade des device-mappers half. Keine Ahnung, was da die Ursache ist, aber ich habe den Bug mal eingetragen:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=201085

----------

## moe

Gut, ich hätte auch ein Bug reported, aber bis jetzt sah es so aus, als ob ich der einzige mit dem Problem wäre..

----------

